# Newb... What specific 2.0 engine model do I have; what's the diff? Also spark plugs, etc.



## BakeJohnson (Jul 18, 2009)

Hello guys, this forum kicks ass and has always been informational. I am by no means mechanically adept or do I know much about cars so I figured this would be a nice place to start.
My 2001 Jetta GLS 2.0 is getting old @ 105,000 miles and today I have been researching maintenance I should do in the near future. Been reading information mostly on this board an all over... anyhow; to my first question...
On autozone I came across this list of engines I may have:
# 4 Cylinders B 2.0L SFI
# 4 Cylinders K 2.0L MFI
# 4 Cylinders S 2.0L SFI SOHC
# 4 Cylinders T 2.0L SFI SOHC
How do I know which I have and what is the difference? Are some engines just built in different countries and therefore determine the alphabet soup?
Moving on to other maintenance stuff... I need to replace my spark plugs. I am assuming Bosch is the recommended brand, but there are several to choose from; which do I get? platinum or iridium?
Also on the Maintenance schedule for my car it mentions OBD - check DTC memory; probably also a newb question; but what is that?
Thanks in advance for any help guys; always appreciated


----------



## Michael Cahill (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Newb... What specific 2.0 engine model do I have; what's the diff? ... (BakeJohnson)*

It should say somewhere in your manual, or on a sticker under the hood which motor is in the car.
(you could also try serching online, and use your VIN)
Its not that big a deal uness your purchasing large internal parts (pistons, rings, etc.)
all maintainance parts for that year 2.0 will be virtually identical.
(just tell autozone its the mk4 2.0, and thats all they should need)
As for your plugs, bosch is deff the recommended brand, but just about any high quality plug designed for your engine will work fine.
(im currently running platinum in mine, and their fine, but lots of people have reported idel issues with them.)
The motor was designed around a copper plug, so thats what it should run on best.
so bosch copper is deff the way to go.
OBD = Onboard Diagnostics (aka, check engine light)
Your motor is full of sensors all relaying info back to the ECU (main computer)
The computer uses this data to time spark and fuel correctly, among other things.
When the system senses an error, or malfunction, it activates the check engine light, and stores a fault code in its memory. (it can also store minor errors, without activating the light)
Autozone should plug it in and scan it for free.
their code reader will give you a numerical code, and a small explanation.
(Ex: p38343 - cylinder #1 misfire)
you can then use this info to fix the problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ps. if your into doing your own maintainance, i would _highly _recomend checking out these guys: http://www.germanautoparts.com


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Newb... What specific 2.0 engine model do I have; what's the diff? ... (BakeJohnson)*

As for engine code: look in 2 places, on the timing belt cover or on the build sticker typically in the spare tire well. You're looking for a 3 letter code... AEG, AZG or AVH. What Autozone has is???
They car comes with NGK's, but most any brand will do. I've used Bosch, NGK,Champion. A regular plug of the proper heat range will suffice. No need for a high $ platinum or iridium or multi-electrode plug unless you don't plan on changing them ever again.(VW recommends every 40K miles) (sorry, I'm from the US and I don't know km's.







)
The "OBD - check DTC memory" is: OBD=On Board Diagnostic and DTC=Diagnostic Trouble Code... scan for codes.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Newb... What specific 2.0 engine model do I have; what's the diff? ... (Michael Cahill)*

Damn, you type faster than I can.


----------



## Michael Cahill (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Newb... What specific 2.0 engine model do I have; what's the diff? ... (ps2375)*

I must have started first


----------



## BakeJohnson (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Newb... What specific 2.0 engine model do I have; what's the diff? ... (Michael Cahill)*

Nice! Thanks for the info guys; it is well appreciated.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Newb... What specific 2.0 engine model do I have; what's the diff? ... (BakeJohnson)*

See if you can find a good local import part place, you can get better parts and info from them than those other stores can, generally. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Michael Cahill (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Newb... What specific 2.0 engine model do I have; what's the diff? ... (ps2375)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ps2375* »_See if you can find a good local import part place, you can get better parts and info from them than those other stores can, generally. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

agreed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It depends on what the car needs, and how much you want to do on your own.
if your just doing an oil change and tune up, along with any other minor mantainance parts, your local parts shop should be fine.
but if your start getting into a lil more major stuff like clutches, pumps, linkage, etc.
i would avoid autozone and the likes, they dont cary any OEM spec parts, and the ones they do cary are usually cheap chinese brands.
Instead i would look for a quality online parts outlet (like i mentioned above) or get them from a good import shop. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

